# Autonomie



## Thierry83430 (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir à tous , je possède depuis peu un ipad mini ,  j 'arrive péniblement à 6 h d' autonomie , je pratique surf, jeux , YouTube , mon ipad à t'il un problème ? Toutes les critiques parlent de 10 h.....
Pourriez vous m ' éclairé ? Mon produit a 2 mois.

Merci d 'avance 

 Cordialement


----------



## Lauange (23 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour 

C'est ce que je fais avec mon ipad 2 en utilisation intensive. Ca doit être normal.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2013)

Avec iPad retina je consomme environ 12% à l'heure.


----------

